# Embroidery on Visors - what kind of attachment do I need?



## bburke (Apr 7, 2009)

Can anyone help me with embroidering a mono on a children's visor. I have some orders and have purchased a great visor and now can't figure out how to put the embroidery on the visor. My hat attachment says not for visors. Using the regular hoop is impossible because the visor isn't flexable enough. I have these to be ready tomorrow and really need suggestions. Thanks for any help. Betsy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What embroidery machine are you using?


----------



## Rankin Sports (Apr 12, 2009)

If its a standard hat hoop for a commercial embroidery machine, just use the hat frame and a couple pieces of backing to give the hat support.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We did a couple of visors for someone using Fast Frames but they were not easy... had to clamp them to the frame or they were jumping all over the place.

Hmm, I should probably try doing one with the new SWF we just got since it has a much different cap frame than the Brother PR600's we've been using.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Have you tried your hat attachment? I use mine for visors all the time.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the pr 600s I just finished doing sunvisors. First you do know you can not do the actual bill part of the visor? you have to do the band.

on my hat hoop I hoop them backwards. instead of putting them in like a hat I reverse it and put the bill right next to me when I hoop- that gives you the most sewing room and once you play with it - it is easy to do- instead of the position the design is normally in for a hat you have to rotate it and always run a trace to make sure it is going to be on the band and not hit any part of the frame


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Sally is right on this one pr600's just hoop it backwards. Regular commercial machines just do them like any other hat.


----------



## zlf0261 (May 2, 2009)

Greetings,

I think you can using embroidery double side tapes, please trying. I hope this can help you.

Good luck,
Nianhui Zeng from Auto Embroidery Digitizing Inc.


----------



## scimprints (May 9, 2009)

I use a hat hoop with 2 pieces of tear away and spray adhesive. It is a pain in the rump though. I charge more for hats and even more for visors.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

My barudan sews them just like a hat, no extra tear away backing or anything. Just make sure the pattern is not taller then the visor. I heard about someone who did that once.. 
what do they say? Measure twice cut once? Bah..!


----------

